# Perfume



## ashmamma84 (Feb 18, 2008)

I usually don't wear it -- I don't know why as I have some bottles of Chance by Chanel, J'Adore, Amor Amor, etc, but I never have...

Anyway, over the weekend I purchased two sets, both by CK. Euphoria blossom and N2U; the former is floral and light, yet still sophisticated and dressy enough to wear for evenings out in the coming warmer months and the latter is really clean and casual smelling. So far I've worn Euphoria blossom and it lasts all day, but it doesn't leave me with a headache or feeling nauseated; two of the side effects I had to wearing a Lucky fragrance. 

I like how I feel and smell when I put the fragrance on...maybe it's no wonder my weekend was wonderful. I was just in a happier, smiley, sun shine-y mood. Amazing what a little smell good can do, huh? I'm even thinking about taking it up a notch and buying a couple of oils to add to my fragrance wardrobe.

So, do you wear fragrance? If so, what kind/brand? Where do you spray yours? Do you have fragrances for different occasions? Dressy ones? Playful flirty ones? 

Let's talk about it!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 18, 2008)

I cannot wear any traditional fragrances. I get headaches and my sinuses close up. So - I wear oils. Right now I am using a Nag Champa and Ylang Ylang oils. I buy them from a wholesaler because I am going to be selling them in my business. But you can search essential oils or perfume oils and you will find loads of options.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 18, 2008)

I wear two.

"Grapefruit" by Jo Malone and "Trish McEvoy #9".

It does not differ by occaision since these are the only 2 I own.


----------



## Neen (Feb 18, 2008)

Ooh i love this thread!! I am a perfume addict!
'Love spell' by Victoria Secret
' Loveshack' by The Gap
' Green Tea' By Elizabeth Arden
'Burberry London' By Burberry
'Clinique Happy' by Clinique
rose oil....
lilac oil...
oh man the list goes on..and on..and on...


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 18, 2008)

I haven't worn perfume in years. Lately i have been wanting some though. It makes me sneeze for a good half hour after applying it but then i'm fine. Tresor was my perfume of choice for quite a while. Not sure what i'd choose now..


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 18, 2008)

Aromatics Elixir by Clinique, I've loved it since I found it 24 yrs ago.
Green Tea Sensations, from Coty's Healing Garden range, which has now been discontinued!!! Neen, if you like Elizabeth Arden Green Tea, I bet you'll LOVE this! Buy it from Ebay while you can still get it! lol.


----------



## irish_redhead (Feb 18, 2008)

I rarely wear perfume as well. I tend to be sensitive or have allergic reactions to a lot of frangrances - especially when people pour it on. 

I do find some are better than others. The hubby just got me some Givenchy Very Irresistible for Valentine's day, and it seems to be OK. Floral, but nice.


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 18, 2008)

I love rose fragrances.....I wore Perfumer's Workshop's Tea Rose for YEARS, but unfortunately developed an allergy to it and all other perfumes about eight years ago. Now I wear Crabtree and Evelyn's Rosewater; smells the same but isn't nearly as strong. So I no longer waft that lovely smell of roses around wherever I go; but at least "I" can smell it and feel good about wearing it. 

I really don't wear anything else except, sometimes in very hot weather, a little Lavender Water. It's so refreshing......


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 18, 2008)

My standard perfume is Addict by Dior. OMG I love that stuff. I usually get compliments on it too.

I also used to love Donna Karan's Chaos. But sadly they discontinued it. I found a good oil on Ebay that I sometimes use.

I also lik Addict II by Dior. It's a lighter/almost citrusy scent. Where Addict is like a warmer scent. (if that makes a bit of sense)

I also sometimes wear J'Adore (again a Dior scent)

An ex of mine loved Magie Noire, Lancome...I haven't worn it in years, but I did like it then.


----------



## toni (Feb 18, 2008)

D&G Light Blue


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 18, 2008)

I am allergic to reg. perfumes, i end up getting hives. However, I am madly in love w/ Bath and Body Works spray. My fav's are moonlight path, black cherry vanilla and tim's fav. cucumber melon.


----------



## bexy (Feb 18, 2008)

*i wear juicy couture by, well erm, juicy couture! its gorgeous! i love to only wear one perfume as i love to have a signature scent.*


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 18, 2008)

B and Body's black raspberry vanilla is my daily fragrance. It's nice and light and doesn't bother any of my co-workers. I try to be sensitive to this - there's a couple gals at work that bathe in something strong - I think it's White Diamonds <gag>.

I love fruity scents.


----------



## Friday (Feb 18, 2008)

My tastes run towards the Oriental/spicy category. I find fragrancenet.com to be helpful in browsing for things to try next time I'm looking because of all the info they give you on each scent. Base notes, accent notes, type, staying power etc. 

I also get custom scents from dustyroseperfumery. Donna creates many of her own blends as well as having essential oils and she can also create one customized for you based on the preferences (current perfume choices, favorite scents, etc) of the person it's for. She created the aftershave the hubby wears and we both like it...a lot. :wubu:

That said, my current favorites are:

Deep Red by Hugo Boss
Addict by Dior
Full Moon, Ivory and Natchez, all by Donna at the Dusty Rose Perfumery.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 18, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> B and Body's black raspberry vanilla



That's what it's called...I knew it was something along those lines...it's my fav.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm still in love with "Flowerbomb" by Viktor & Rolf that I spent a small fortune on after Thanksgiving. I get endless compliments on it because it's a fragrance that isn't everywhere so most people haven't smelt it before. I spray on neck and on inside wrists and is a perfect amount and lasts all day. 

Prior to this purchase I wore Donna Karan - the original scent. I still love it and wear it when i'm going out on the town and feeling a little naughty


----------



## tattooU (Feb 18, 2008)

i always used to wear the same thing (Opium by YSL), and then only for special occasions out. But over the past year i've gotten a bit perfume crazy. i only have 3 right now, but i have a long list of more that i want. 

My autumn/winter fragrance is by BadgleyMischka, my typical summer fragrance is Princess by Vera Wang but my hubby just picked up Franciso Rodriguez for her and i might start wearing that in the spring. i also have my eye on Delice by Cartier


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 18, 2008)

Chanel #19
Be Happy by Clinique
Opium by YSL
and several different perfume oils from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab, including Sin and "O".

I usually put fragrance in my hair, the back of my neck and behind the knees, the perfume oils I sometimes put a bit on a cotton ball and wear in my bra too.


----------



## Clariposita22 (Feb 18, 2008)

i never wear the same scent. i have enought to wear for like 3 weeks without repeating.
my favorite oil is egyptian musk
my latest purchase was daisy by marc jacobs. love dolce and gabanna light, cool water, armani code, and anything clean smelling.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 18, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> That's what it's called...I knew it was something along those lines...it's my fav.



It's my favorite, too! But, wouldn't black cherry vanilla be good too?!! I think you have something there. Yummmy!


----------



## Tina (Feb 19, 2008)

I miss Grass by The Gap. It did smell like yummy freshly cut grass.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 19, 2008)

Dream-The Gap is my daytime scent most often, clean and soft. My "signature" scent is Spellbound by Estee Lauder though. It's musky, spicy and rich smelling.

I also mix it up with B&B Exotic Coconut and Marc Jacobs-Marc Jacobs (clean floral).


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 19, 2008)

Love love LOVE Opium for special occasions..I wear Evening in Paris for everyday stuff (yep, they STILL make it!) and Halston.


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't wear it anymore due to allergies. My nose would run. So I wear body spray instead sometimes...


----------



## Tina (Feb 19, 2008)

Love the violet-y sweetness of Evening in Paris, Jersey. I can't really make a list, because there are so many I wear and love. I do have some scents for seasons, though, as the ones that smell warm and inviting in winter are just too overbearing in the summer heat.


----------



## Suze (Feb 19, 2008)

1. My favorites. The occasion doesn't matter: Clean Warm Cotton/Armani She
2. Armani Night/Mania and Prada perfume. Armani N= Partheey, Prada,Mania= Big occasions like weddings etc.
3. I like the perfume oils from BS and the solid perfums from L'occitane for everyday use. They're cheap too.

In other words; I love perfume/eau de toilette and use it everyday. 
(Sorry for the unnecessary pics. I'm bored.) 

View attachment WARM cotton.jpg


View attachment ARMANI.jpg


View attachment PRADA.jpg


View attachment PERFUME OIl.jpg


View attachment P.aspx.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Perfumes tend to bother me too so when I used to wear them it was always something light. I wore Shalimar and White Shoulders. Now I have decided I prefer the body sprays as they are light and clean smelling, My favorite that I have been wearing for a couple of years now is Body Fantasy Cucumber Melon scent. I just love fruity and citrus type scents.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 19, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *i wear juicy couture by, well erm, juicy couture! its gorgeous! i love to only wear one perfume as i love to have a signature scent.*



Yes, I use Burberry Woman, and I have for almost 10 years now. If not that, then Body Shop Satsuma oil.


----------



## Tina (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh, man, that Satsuma oil is fabulous. Friday sent me some a year or so ago and it's absolutely delicious.

I smelled a magazine tester for Burberry when it first came out and it smelled wonderful. They never carried it where I lived, though, which was disappointing when I wanted to go in and spray some on to see how it smelled on me.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been switching between L'Eau de Issey by Issey Miyake and Lovely by SJP for the last year. I'm ready for something I'm excited about wearing again. I still love Stella by Stella McCartney and need to order some one of these days.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2008)

Just here to report that the Food board is directly above this one...and..the thread featured over there, at the moment...pudding skin........who should make that scent...?

carry on


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Feb 19, 2008)

Nina by Nina Ricci, various scents by Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab, Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 19, 2008)

the only three things I will ever wear (nothing else really floats my boat... and they all smell like foods!): 

*IL Profumo's "Chocolat Frais"

*Givenchy's "Oblique Play" 

*Origins' "Ginger Essence"


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm going to have to check out that B&B raspberry vanilla scent! I love body sprays and fruity scents make my husband love to kiss on my neck


----------



## onetrulyshy (Feb 19, 2008)

I have 2 that I love...I seem to lean towards musks
one is the cheapest - Jovan Musk...starting wearing it in middle school and still do sometimes
The second is Voile D'Ambre by Yves Rocher - Everytime I wear this everyone in the office has to ask me what im wearing...


----------



## anne022196 (Feb 20, 2008)

i love my rapture so much...:smitten:


----------



## Tracy (Feb 21, 2008)

I usually wear Ralph Lauren Blue for everyday and Elizabeth Ardens Provocative when I'm feeling sexy.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 22, 2008)

My long time standard is Oscar de la Renta. In the summer however I like to wear a couple of lighter fragrances, and I've been alternating between, Sugar Blossom by Fresh f21c, and Inner Grace by Philosophy.


----------



## persimmon (Feb 22, 2008)

I wear Old Spice Classic aftershave, despite not shaving. I think of it as olfactory crossdressing.


----------



## heatherpotter (Feb 24, 2008)

Flowerbomb by Viktor and Rolf. I first smelled it about a year ago and just recently got a bottle of it. It's my absolute all-time favorite perfume. When I was younger I'd wear Dream from the Gap, or some tuberose oil. Lovelovelove tuberose.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 25, 2008)

MMM I love perfumes... I'm kinda picky.. and I have a cheesy collection. I've always gotten compliments with these... 
1. Deep Red by Hugo :smitten:
2. Curious by Britney Spears
3. Be Delicious by DKNY
4. Light Blue by D&G
5. Cool water for women


----------



## CuteFatChick (Feb 27, 2008)

A few I switch between. I used to be addicted to Cool Water for Women...but I outgrew it or something. It just doesn't smell as good. My current favorite is Pure Poison by Dior. I LURVE this scent sooo much! I usually get mad compliments off of this one. I also wear at times: Chance by Chanel, Summer White by Avon and Kenneth Cole for her. I don't wear the Kenneth Cole too much. It tends to be a bit strong to my senses and gives me a headache..but a nice scent. I usually spray perfume on my chest, then my shirt. I have some other stuff that was given to me or I bought intending to wear, but never have.


----------



## wabullets (Feb 27, 2008)

I know no one asked for a guys opinion........but nothing smells hotter on a woman that Euphora by Calvin Klien or Baby Phat by Kimora Lee Simmons. :smitten:

Since I didnt seee those 2 mentioned yet, I figured I would give a rare post.


----------



## Friday (Feb 27, 2008)

Depends on the woman since all quality perfumes smell different depending on the body chemistry of who's wearing them.


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 27, 2008)

CuteFatChick said:


> A few I switch between. I used to be addicted to Cool Water for Women...but I outgrew it or something. It just doesn't smell as good.



It might be that your tastes and/or body chemistry have changed - but they might also have changed the formula. 

Perfume houses do this a lot, either to replace expensive ingredients with cheaper ones or simply as a marketing ploy. After all, once you decide your favourite perfume doesn't smell so good you're probably going to have to go out and find yourself a brand new favourite! 

There was an expose written about all this by a famous 'nose' in the business who said he had never once asked him to make it smell better, only to make it cheaper and that customers weren't aware they were being cheated.

Did you know as well that mid range perfume formulas are sold on, so what you used to dab behind your ears might one day be used to scent a floor cleaner or a fabric softener...

It was an interesting article, I think I read it on old fashioned paper but if I can find any kind of link to it online I'll post it in case anyone is interested.

Love Tracey xx


----------



## Friday (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd love to read it Tracey.


----------



## lalatx (Mar 3, 2008)

I can not wear heavy scented perfume, it gives me a headache and makes me feel ill. So here are a few I use that have a very simple and sweet scent.

1.) Instant Vacation- Avon
2.) Simply- Clinique
3.) Honeysuckle- Avon
4.) scented oils like Vanilla or Jasmine


----------



## rainyday (Mar 5, 2008)

I was given a little bottle of jasmine oil a few weeks ago, and I've been amazed at how much longer an oil lasts than perfume. I'd never tried one before. A couple drops in the morning will still be wafting around by evening--perfume never does that. Smells lush and exotic too.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 5, 2008)

I love Escape for my perfume choice but i also love Halstons Couture, which is near impossible to find since they quit making it...i love dancing water (i think it is called) from Bath and Body...

and lordy honey, on men....halston z-14 or Dolce and Gabannas Blue for men (lord help my spelling!!) it literally makes me want to lick it off of them, but wow, what a hot scent...ok, i am slobbering, lol...


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 5, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> and lordy honey, on men....halston z-14 or Dolce and Gabannas Blue for men (lord help my spelling!!) it literally makes me want to lick it off of them, but wow, what a hot scent...ok, i am slobbering, lol...



Lol, I have the same problem. If Atilla the Hun was wearing Dior Farenheit then I couldn't be held responsible for my actions. Somehow that aftershave completely bypasses the 'thinking' part of my brain.

Tracey xx


----------



## inari (Mar 8, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I usually don't wear it -- I don't know why as I have some bottles of Chance by Chanel, J'Adore, Amor Amor, etc, but I never have...
> 
> Anyway, over the weekend I purchased two sets, both by CK. Euphoria blossom and N2U; the former is floral and light, yet still sophisticated and dressy enough to wear for evenings out in the coming warmer months and the latter is really clean and casual smelling. So far I've worn Euphoria blossom and it lasts all day, but it doesn't leave me with a headache or feeling nauseated; two of the side effects I had to wearing a Lucky fragrance.
> 
> ...


Ive always loved to smell good! And my sister gave me a wonderful perfume bath/body set this past christmas. And I must say that when using the body glimmer wash I felt like and smelled like a wondeful dessert!..lol. I followed up with the body double mist.. Please try "Slice of Heaven" body glimmer wash and "slice of Heaven" body double mist ladies. Its absolutely wonderful!!


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 10, 2008)

I am a perfume junky  I buy tons of small bottles so that I can have a variety. My favorite scent is Poison by Dior. I have many to choose from though. From Estee' Lauder to CK. I could spend my life savings in Bath & Body Works.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 9, 2009)

*Bumping* this old thread for some fragrance input! 

When I lived in southern Spain for a while, I experienced the most amazing scent of my life just walking down the streets... the scent of orange blossoms on the bitter orange trees that grow there. 

I've been DYING to find a perfume that smells just like that.

From research I've done, it seems that Neroli might be an oil that's supposed to smell like that? Anyone know or have any advice? I'd really, really like to find something that smells like those trees do... :wubu:


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2009)

Neroli is an orange derived essential oil but I don't know if it smells like the trees. I'd try to find a place in your area that sells essential oils and go check it out. I got mine at a massage therapy school/clinic.

You might also go to some of the perfume sites and put in bitter orange or Neroli for suggestions as to what might have the scent you want.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 9, 2009)

My favorites include:


Ed Hardy Love & Luck

Burberry Burberry Brit

D&G Light Blue

Aquolina Pink Sugar & Chocolovers

DKNY Red Delicious & Be Delicious

Victoria's Secret LoveSpell & Slice of Heaven


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 9, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Bumping* this old thread for some fragrance input!
> 
> When I lived in southern Spain for a while, I experienced the most amazing scent of my life just walking down the streets... the scent of orange blossoms on the bitter orange trees that grow there.
> 
> ...



There are a few scents that seem to have what you may be looking for:

Bourbon French Orange Blossom

Jo Malone Orange Blossom

The Different Co. Divine Bergamote

Prada FdO

Hermes 24 Faubourg

Good Luck on your hunt!!


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 10, 2009)

BBMe

I have a bottle of the Jo Malone Orange Blossom which I dont wear. It was given to me by a friend and although I like the smell I've never really thought it was 'me'. Have a look at the Jo Malone site here and if it sounds like something you'd like to try I'll send you mine 

Tracey xx




MzDeeZyre said:


> There are a few scents that seem to have what you may be looking for:
> 
> Bourbon French Orange Blossom
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 10, 2009)

I've actually read really good reviews of that, Tracey. 

Can I ask what about it isn't you? What don't you like? Is it too heavy a scent? 

(That's a really generous offer, by the way.)


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 10, 2009)

Mmmm perfume, I love it! My signature scent is Lacoste's Touch of Pink - I lurve it, day or night. However, other scents I wear regularly in the daytime are Britney Spears' Curious, The Bodyshop's Cassis Rose or CK One (how 90s, hahaha!). For evening I like Laura by Laura Biagiotti, although the scent doesn't last very long on me at all, or Chanel's Coco Mademoiselle. Looking forward to browsing the Duty Free shops and damaging my credit card when I go to the US at the end of the month!


----------



## Cors (Aug 10, 2009)

I adore Serge Lutens Muscs Koublai Khan (pungent raw musk), Iris Silver Mist (icy and earthy) and Chergui (sweet milk tea). They are so comforting but expensive so I save them for special occasions. 

I regularly use Dior Hypnotic Poison (almond candy), Guerlain Apres L'Ondee (creamy violet), Guerlain Champs Elysees (clean floral) and Burberry Brit (spicy powder). I also really like the Japanese Cherry Blossom and Warm Vanilla Sugar ranges by Bath and Body Works and would love to try more but hate B&BW products are so hard-to-find and expensive outside of the US!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 11, 2009)

I really need something new.
My Calvin Klein Euphoria is getting old, and I'm out of my Vera Wang Princess, Juicy Couture, and Burberry Brit.
I have DKNY's Red Delicious, but it's too fruity for me.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 12, 2009)

ralph lauren blue.

man oh man. it's girly, but not overly so, not strong at all, and not floral-y. i loves it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002PRZRE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

daily though, i wear bath and body works rice flower and shea. yum.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 12, 2009)

Just so you know - I make custom blends of essential oils. I cam create samples of 5 different fragrances for just the shipping price $2.50. And essential oils do not contain alcohol which dilutes the fragrance.

I'm just saying. 

I do this a lot as a service to people who don't know what they want. 

I can also get essential oils of most designer fragrances. I can get Ralph Lauren Blue.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 12, 2009)

RL blue is one of my faves very very nice.
I like the orange blossoms too.


----------



## SpecialK (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm such a junkie!

My current fave is a Coach body spray - Iris Splash. Nice soft floral that isn't too overpowering. Only problem is, since it's a body spray, it doesn't have a lot of staying power.

My previous fave is Roots in the green bottle. Tricky perfume to find but I love the clean scent.

Also sitting on my dresser....

Ralph Lauren Romance
Perry Ellis 360 degrees
Alfred Sung Paradise (which reminds me of birch trees for some reason)
Escada (no name, but in the blue bottle)
B&BW Dancing Waters

And I used to have Givenchy Very Irresistible, but I ran out. While I used to get numerous compliments on that one, it would bother me to wear it all day. I could smell it all day and it would get to me after awhile.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Aug 12, 2009)

*My fave perfumes are

Issey Miyake

Samsara

For everyday wear if I remember to put it on is Imari by Avon*


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 12, 2009)

Daily fresh sweet smell - Ralph - by Ralph Loren

And my sexy girl on the town perfume is Intense - by Hugo Boss.... Have used it for about 4 years... get one bottle every year... how I love it so!
Oh and an honourable mention to Woman by Hugo Boss.... very yum/ sexy.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 12, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Just so you know - I make custom blends of essential oils. I cam create samples of 5 different fragrances for just the shipping price $2.50. And essential oils do not contain alcohol which dilutes the fragrance.
> 
> I'm just saying.
> 
> ...



I'm LillyBBBW and I approve this message. Sandie is excellent. I ordered some soaps from her and when they arrived I opened the bag immediatley. My sister who loves egyptian musk nearly knocked me down because she could smell it when I opened the bag. She became so excited about this particular EM fragrance that I had to give it to her to get her out of my face.


----------



## cupcakediva (Aug 12, 2009)

my faves are philosophys amazing grace pure grace babygrace and inner grace and falling in love i also love the wish collection from avon wish of love...happiness...peace...luck


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you so much Lilly!  I'm so happy you liked everything. 





LillyBBBW said:


> I'm LillyBBBW and I approve this message. Sandie is excellent. I ordered some soaps from her and when they arrived I opened the bag immediatley. My sister who loves egyptian musk nearly knocked me down because she could smell it when I opened the bag. She became so excited about this particular EM fragrance that I had to give it to her to get her out of my face.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sandie! I was looking at your website earlier and couldn't decide what I wanted. LOL! I'm going to PM you here in a bit.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 12, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can I ask what about it isn't you? What don't you like? Is it too heavy a scent?



Umm, I wouldn't describe it as heavy I dont think. Its very green and citrussy, a clean fresh smell but probably more like oranges than orange blossom. Hmm, not sure. Its so hard to describe a perfume! 

Tracey xx


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for trying!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 12, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Thank you so much Lilly!  I'm so happy you liked everything.



I *LOVED* everything Sandie, thank YOU!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm not really a perfume girl.. I used to love that Britney Spears one, I can't remember the name of it right now. And Curve.. I used that a lot. I generally just go for body spray. Both Bath & Body Works and Victoria's Secret sell 'fragrance' that isn't quite perfume but isn't body spray either.. it's like, in between. I own some peach version from B&BW and I'm planning on getting Victoria's Secret The Fragrance (that's the actual name) soon.. it smells SO good. Generally I just use body spray from B&BW.. I bought a TON that was on sale at Christmastime last year. I'm still using it.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 13, 2009)

more of an oriental girl, although sometimes certain musks (clean not dirty) can grab me. also can be partial to sweet ones.

some of my favorite perfumes:

boudoir (although it's too heavy for the summer)
shalimar
perfect veil 
pink sugar (yes I like it!)

I can't figure out if I like chanel no. 5 or not. Sometimes when I spritz it on from a tester bottle, I do enjoy it, other times, it makes me sick.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, my favorite fragrance (I can't wear perfume it gives me a headache so I wear oils):

Nag Champa

And a special blend I made for myself using Nag Champa, Fragipani, Frank & Myrrh and other things.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 13, 2009)

I got the neroli perfume "notre flore" from L'Occitane today. It smells very close - but it's very strong, and there's an undertone I'm not sure I like. I'm going to wear it a while and then decide.


----------



## intraultra (Aug 14, 2009)

I wear perfume on very rare occasions. Vera Wang's Princess is my usual though. I also stole some SJP perfume from my mom that's not bad. I like the newest Jessica Simpson perfume but can't bring myself to buy it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 14, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh yeah, my favorite fragrance (I can't wear perfume it gives me a headache so I wear oils):
> 
> Nag Champa
> 
> And a special blend I made for myself using Nag Champa, Fragipani, Frank & Myrrh and other things.



My roommate used to burn Nag Champa incense and I loved the smell.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 15, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Thank you so much Lilly!  I'm so happy you liked everything.



Sandie I must confess, I never used any of the soaps you sent. I bought them to include as gifts for some things I had knitted up for friends. I figured I'd slip the soap in with the scarf or whatever and it would scent up the thing I made and they'd have the soap. I've heard from two people who rang me up to ask where I got the soap. They love the purity and strength of the fragrances and have been using the soap sparingly because they don't want it to run out. Just wanted to fill you in on the feedback.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 15, 2009)

I've got several that i've collected and just like for whatever reason but don't ever actually wear, then i have the two i do wear: tom ford (for gucci i think)'s 'black orchid', and then a cheapo oil mix i have made with 75% coconut and 25% patchouli. 
the black orchid is just because for one, i love tom ford. god he's fabulous. and for two it just makes me feel fancy to put on expensive perfume from a pretty bottle. and it smells good. of course. 

but the oil (under 10 bucks a bottle, which lasts me over a year) is what i get compliments on whenever i wear it, what people ask me what it is all the time, and what boytypes always expressly prefer. something about my body chemistry just works with patchouli.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 15, 2009)

Went shopping today and OMG soo many nice fragrances out there I just couldn't make up my mind.Damn.:doh:


----------



## Hathor (Aug 17, 2009)

I love "Lovely" by Sarah Jessica Parker. I wear it all the time. I usually spritz it on my pulse points and a couple on my hair so when I sweat or I'm bending down for something then people can smell it. 

It's one of those scents that you smell it putting it on, but then you never smell it again. Sometimes I forget I'm wearing it until I get compliments. 

I also like "Green Tea" by Elizabeth Arden and "Daisy" by Marc Jacobs, but now that I wear SJP, I don't buy any others. 

I saw she's got 3 new scents out Twilight, Endless, and Dawn. I want to try those, but I haven't been to Macy's yet to sniff 'em out. I like her "Covet" too. It's a good winter scent.


----------



## David Bowie (Aug 17, 2009)

dude put some escada on... the one with the purple red orange bottle and I'll be all over you like a fat boy on caaaake


and Dolly by Anna Sui or whatever


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 17, 2009)

my favs right now are:

daisy-marc jacobs
gaultier classique- jean paul gaultier
magnifique- lancome


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 17, 2009)

David Bowie said:


> dude put some escada on... the one with the purple red orange bottle and I'll be all over you like a fat boy on caaaake
> 
> 
> and Dolly by Anna Sui or whatever



i love escada. i forget which one... but there is one that smells like champagne oooooh!


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 17, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh yeah, my favorite fragrance (I can't wear perfume it gives me a headache so I wear oils):
> 
> Nag Champa
> 
> And a special blend I made for myself using Nag Champa, Fragipani, Frank & Myrrh and other things.



i love fragipani. you'd love it if you go to savannah. they have the flowering trees there that smell exactly like it all over town in the spring. that place is fat girl heaven i swear--between that, the antigue, shops galleries and a gazillion restaurants. i can just cyu and wayne over there.


----------



## David Bowie (Aug 17, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i love escada. i forget which one... but there is one that smells like champagne oooooh!



I knowww its soo good. aint it?


----------



## crayola box (Aug 17, 2009)

David Bowie said:


> I knowww its soo good. aint it?



Its one of my favorites too, unfortunately like all the ones Escada makes in that color/shape bottle its a seasonal fragrance so once you run out its gone


----------



## Weeze (Aug 18, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get Lily Bermuda from like, an actual store? I hate how much the shipping is


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 18, 2009)

Ooooo I did not know that.  That sounds like heaven. 




superodalisque said:


> i love fragipani. you'd love it if you go to savannah. they have the flowering trees there that smell exactly like it all over town in the spring. that place is fat girl heaven i swear--between that, the antigue, shops galleries and a gazillion restaurants. i can just cyu and wayne over there.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL - Lilly that is perfectly fine. I'm glad your friends like them.  Tell them it's easy to find:

thepurplegypsy.com.






LillyBBBW said:


> Sandie I must confess, I never used any of the soaps you sent. I bought them to include as gifts for some things I had knitted up for friends. I figured I'd slip the soap in with the scarf or whatever and it would scent up the thing I made and they'd have the soap. I've heard from two people who rang me up to ask where I got the soap. They love the purity and strength of the fragrances and have been using the soap sparingly because they don't want it to run out. Just wanted to fill you in on the feedback.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 18, 2009)

I tried on some Rock Princess by Vera Wang at the counter at Macy's today and I LOVE it! Seriously. Next pay check, it's SO mine.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 18, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I tried on some Rock Princess by Vera Wang at the counter at Macy's today and I LOVE it! Seriously. Next pay check, it's SO mine.



I love that scent so much.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Alien by Theirry Mugler is a great fall/winter scent; I really like it.

Also - Flowerbomb by Viktor and Rolf is most excellent. I recieve compliments everytime I wear it. 

And believe it or not, when I layer my Almond Cookie by Carol's Daughter that makes people ask what I'm wearing as well. It smells soooo yummy.


----------



## Tania (Aug 19, 2009)

Chanel No. 5 is now my signature scent, but I'm also a fan of Cristalle. I wear Estee Lauder's Pleasures sometimes, too. 



MissToodles said:


> I can't figure out if I like chanel no. 5 or not. Sometimes when I spritz it on from a tester bottle, I do enjoy it, other times, it makes me sick.



Is it the aldehyde smell that turns you off? Other people have told me it's too chemically for them to wear. 

http://www.chm.bris.ac.uk/motm/chanel5/c5h.htm


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 19, 2009)

I love Alfred Sung perfumes-Sung, Chi, Shi and Jewel. I also wear Rose essentielle by Bvlgari


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 20, 2009)

I got a little container of solid perfume at Whole Foods last night. The brand is Pacifica, the fragrance is "Tibetan Mountain Temple". They had spray or solid, but I wanted the solid. It's a hard to describe fragrance. It lists vetiver, ginger, patchouli, and orange. But I can't discern any of those distinct notes in it. It's got a bit of a citrusy tang up front but really quickly mellows down to something wonderfully sweet, spicy, and woodsy with a little something extra. 

I prefer spicy-woodsy fragrances. Sometimes with vanilla or cocoa notes too. Not so much florals or sweet candyish fragrances. Sometimes a citrus or herbal/green fragrance in hot weather.

My favorites (besides this new one I got last night) are a fragrance oil called "Arabian Sandalwood", Black Cashmere (Donna Karan), Amorito (The Body Shop), Shalimar, Organza Indecence, Opium, and Emeraude (Coty).

Tracy


----------



## LillyWest (Aug 20, 2009)

just got J LO, Sunkissed Glow last week, and I'm loving it. It's clean and fruity smelling. Best of all, the scent lasts all day long!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 20, 2009)

Tracyarts said:


> I got a little container of solid perfume at Whole Foods last night. The brand is Pacifica, the fragrance is "Tibetan Mountain Temple". They had spray or solid, but I wanted the solid. It's a hard to describe fragrance. It lists vetiver, ginger, patchouli, and orange. But I can't discern any of those distinct notes in it. It's got a bit of a citrusy tang up front but really quickly mellows down to something wonderfully sweet, spicy, and woodsy with a little something extra.
> 
> I prefer spicy-woodsy fragrances. Sometimes with vanilla or cocoa notes too. Not so much florals or sweet candyish fragrances. Sometimes a citrus or herbal/green fragrance in hot weather.
> 
> ...



I am going to look into the Tibetan mountain temple. You had me at patchouli.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 21, 2009)

I love Dali,Red by Giorgio,Safari by Ralph Lauren..I like some of the deeper spicier scents and nothing floral..I hate Jungle Gardenia with a passion,it makes me sick every time I smell it..


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 21, 2009)

Almost anything by Jo Malone. 

Grapefruit is my perennial favorite.

Also:

Estee Lauder "Knowing"
Hermes "Caleche"
Hermes "Hiris"
Yves St. Laurent "Opium"
Trish McEvoy #9 "Vanilla and Blackberry"


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 21, 2009)

I currently have no perfume. I went through a phase that everytime i'd wear it, i'd have a sneeze fit. 
Before that i was a Tresor kind of girl. 
Then i got a sample of Mary Kay's Velocity. I liked its scent. I like it even more because every time i dab some of that sample on, my husband can't keep his hands off me. He gets all animalistic when i wear that perfume. Too bad my friend who sells the stuff never ordered it for me when i requested. I think i'll treat myself on the website. I like his reaction to me smelling like Velocity


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 21, 2009)

Have been having a hella bad week this week so finally caved and bought some more Lacoste Touch of Pink. Can't afford it and I bet I'll find it a bit cheaper at Heathrow Airport on Thursday (yaaaaay!) but as soon as I sprayed some I felt happy. That makes it worth it :happy:


----------



## Cors (Aug 21, 2009)

Fragrances have that effect on me too! Where are you heading, Gingembre? 

By the way, you girls might want to check out Perfumes: The Guide. I don't always agree with the reviews, but it sure is interesting.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 21, 2009)

Cors said:


> Fragrances have that effect on me too! Where are you heading, Gingembre?
> 
> By the way, you girls might want to check out Perfumes: The Guide. I don't always agree with the reviews, but it sure is interesting.



I am off to the US of A for a few days to meet up with a couple of friends (including a certain dreadlocked dims member, heh heh!) 

Thanks for the book link as well - looks really interesting and something I might want to get a hold of at some point.


----------



## Friday (Aug 23, 2009)

Tracyarts said:


> My favorites (besides this new one I got last night) are a fragrance oil called "Arabian Sandalwood", Black Cashmere (Donna Karan), Amorito (The Body Shop), Shalimar, Organza Indecence, Opium, and Emeraude (Coty).
> 
> Tracy



I used to steal my Mom's Emeraude. I'll have to revisit it next time I'm somewhere they have it because I bet I still love it.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 23, 2009)

" I used to steal my Mom's Emeraude. I'll have to revisit it next time I'm somewhere they have it because I bet I still love it. "

I think that's why I always keep a bottle of it around. My mom, grandmother, and at least one aunt wore it. 

Tracy


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 23, 2009)

Tania said:


> Chanel No. 5 is now my signature scent, but I'm also a fan of Cristalle. I wear Estee Lauder's Pleasures sometimes, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, boudoir uses aldehydes as a top note and I love it! although at this point, I'm sick of it. I believe arpege has aldehydes in it as well and I like that scent as well. I guess chanel no.5 really doesn't grab me. maybe I'll stop by sephora and give it one more try.


forgot to mention lush's silky underwear solid perfume but it's been discontinued. I wish they would come out with a spray bottle version of it.


----------



## theladypoet (Aug 24, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Alien by Theirry Mugler is a great fall/winter scent; I really like it.
> 
> Also - Flowerbomb by Viktor and Rolf is most excellent. I recieve compliments everytime I wear it.
> 
> And believe it or not, when I layer my Almond Cookie by Carol's Daughter that makes people ask what I'm wearing as well. It smells soooo yummy.



I love Alien- it's my signature scent. Star by Theirry Mugler is quite nice as well.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Aug 25, 2009)

I like the idea of perfume more than actually wearing it. I just get sick of the smell throughout the day if I wear it. The only fragrances I can stand are ones from B&BW, especially warm vanilla sugar. I never get tired of that. My mom wears Jessica McClintock and it smells great on her. It's a light floral scent.

Although, once in a while I do wear Clinique Happy Heart.


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 25, 2009)

I like Eternity from Calvin Klein, but it goes off far to quick. I store out of the sunlight and heat, i have even put it in the fridge, does anyone have any suggestions on how to make the scent last longer?


----------



## Cors (Aug 25, 2009)

Some perfumes just have poor sillage and lasting power, no matter how well you store them. It sounds like you have done what you could. 

We do get so used to what we are wearing that we can't smell anything on ourselves, so get a friend to ensure that your scent is truly gone. How and where do you apply your perfume? Some perfumes last longer when dabbed instead of sprayed, so you might want to try that too. Spraying or dabbing on areas like the chest, inner elbows and even back of knees seem to help with lasting power. 

Maybe your fragrance is just one that requires frequent, generous applications? Try decanting some into a small atomiser or vial you can carry in your purse for touch-ups. If you are using the EDT, you might want to get the EDP or even the parfum if it exists. You could also layer it over the matching body lotion or body oil, which will help the fragrance last longer and project better. Even moisturising dry skin with unscented lotion prior to application will help.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 25, 2009)

I love wearing perfume. When I'm feeling flirty I wear Light Blue by D&G and when I'm in more of a romantic mood I wear Blue by RL. Ralph Lauren doesn't make Blue anymore and I'm on my last bottle. So Sad!


----------



## WomanlyHips (Aug 27, 2009)

I spend half of my time basically wearing Flower Bomb or Calvin Klein's Euphoria, I get bunches and bunches of compliments on each.

Here and there I'll toss in the following:

- Clinque- Happy Heart
- Hugo Boss- Deep Red
- Kenneth Cole- Black

I could go on and on, I have a definite perfume appreciation


----------



## toni (Sep 14, 2009)

Just tested Dolce & Gabbana's Rose the One and it smells divine. This will be my new winter scent.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been wearing Paris Hilton fragrances since 2006 (I can see you all rolling your eyes lol) but they smell awesome. I have tried Paris Hilton, Just Me and Fairy Dust(My personal fav). Have yet to try Heiress, Can Can or Siren. She also does a line for men.

I also am in love with Happy by Clinique. My Uncle bought it for me last Christmas and I totally fell in love with it! I've actually had people stop me and ask me what I was wearing- I definitly recommend it! 

So yup...these are the scents I rotate between.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 14, 2009)

I am a Diorissimo girl...have to have it! Take it with me when I travel. Thinking about switching to a nice winter fragrance though. Nothing too syrupy/smoky--I like light ones. Going to try a few of these!


----------



## Crystal (Sep 15, 2009)

_Heavenly _by Victoria's Secret

It's...well, heavenly. *sighs*


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Sep 15, 2009)

Currently I'm wearing Love Kills Slowly by Ed Hardy

But I'm thinking of making the switch into Fall/Winter with True Religion


----------



## Cors (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone else addicted to perfume sampling?


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been using one I got off of Etsy the most recently. It's a floral with undertones of baby powder. The other stuff I have is cheap avon perfume. I really don't see the point of spending so much money on perfume, so I've never had expensive stuff. I don't plan to either.


----------



## Friday (Sep 20, 2009)

I felt that way when I was younger but then I found a scent that I loved so much (Lou Lou) that I didn't care what it cost. Now I have a mix of expensive and inexpensive scents. Some of my favorite inexpensive scents come from here.

http://www.dustyroseperfumery.com/pages/perfumery.html


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 20, 2009)

Cors said:


> Anyone else addicted to perfume sampling?



YES :happy:


----------



## Tania (Sep 20, 2009)

I got a coupla cardfulls of Queen Latifah's new scent at Macy*s the other day.  They are currently perfuming my underwear drawers.


----------



## Cors (Sep 20, 2009)

I love Queen Latifah! Is her new scent any good? 

You US girls are lucky! I heard Sephora and Nordies are both _extremely_ generous with samples, and will even decant a small vial for you if you ask nicely!  

We only get the occasional carded sample here. I like TPC for trying out niche or expensive lines.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 24, 2009)

I just found that i'm in LOVE with Lil' Angel by Gwen Stefani. It sorta smells *like* Princess by vera wang, but it's got more of a hint of strawberries in it. I loove it 


Oh, and going back to Avon? My mom used to sell Avon, and i STILL wear my Wink every now and again


----------

